# Shooting at Katameya Residence?



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey

Does anybody have details about a shooting at Katameya Residence (not Heights!) 2 hours ago? I got it from several sources, but can't find news on the web... Apparently one police officer dead, two injured.

Worried that things are coming out to New Cairo now, too...

Stay safe everyone.


----------

